# Towing laws to be enforced at Silver Lake



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Towing laws to be enforced at Silver Lake
Dunes open Sunday

http://www.oceanaheraldjournal.com/news.php?story_id=24395

3-29-2007 By John Cavanagh Herald-Journal Writer 

SILVER LAKE  Stricter enforcement of towing laws are expected to be the most noticable change at Silver Lake this year. 

The park off-road vehicle area opens for the season at 9 a.m. Sunday. 

The one item that will impact people trying to get to the ORV area is the towing situation, Silver Lake State Park Manager Pete LundBorg said. Really, that is in regards to operating on state and county roads. 

Oceana County Undersheriff Bob Farber said police will be enforcing towing laws after receiving complaints from area residents last year. Farber said police began informing businesses and dune enthusiasts late last year of their intentions to enforce towing laws. The enforcement will end the long practice of towing multiple vehicles with straps from hotels and campgrounds to the dunes. 

Thats probably the most thing of change this year, although thats (law) been around forever, LundBorg said. Its just hasnt been enforced as closely around here. 

The park, sheriffs department and state police have distributed flyers defining towing laws. LundBorg expects to distribute more to area businesses as they begin opening for the season. Towing regulations also are posted, along with all dune rules, at the state parks Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr. 

Otherwise, park staff has been busy in recent weeks putting boundary markers and signs. 

Theyve got most of it done, but theyre running into frozen ground down there by the beach, LundBorg said last week. 

He said most of the snow is gone but there is ice in the flat areas. 

You run into that every year, LundBorg said. 

There was no increase in park permits this year. Daily motor vehicle permits are $6 for residents and $8 for non residents. Annual motor vehicle permits are $24 for residents and $29 for non residents. ORV permits are $16.25.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

My only response to this is, It's about time. I have seen people pulling quads for miles down the roads to get to the entrance not a safe thing to do. Also a reminder starting Memorial Day Weekend Vouchers for parking and dune entrance will be required. They are required for every weekend from Memorial day to Labor Day. You can pick them up at the ranger station down the road from the entrance of the dunes.


----------



## mi_paramedic (Mar 8, 2007)

bigcountrysg said:


> My only response to this is, It's about time. I have seen people pulling quads for miles down the roads to get to the entrance not a safe thing to do. Also a reminder starting Memorial Day Weekend Vouchers for parking and dune entrance will be required. They are required for every weekend from Memorial day to Labor Day. You can pick them up at the ranger station down the road from the entrance of the dunes.


We prefer just blowing a day in the middle of the week. Go on a Tuesday or Wednesday and have the place pretty much to yourself!!!!!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

mi_paramedic said:


> We prefer just blowing a day in the middle of the week. Go on a Tuesday or Wednesday and have the place pretty much to yourself!!!!!


I aggree with you on that. The last time I went there it was tuesday afternoon. I had alot more fun on that Tuesday then on any other day I have gone up there. The DNR that work the dunes were more laid back and opt to let you do more things with less hassle.


----------

